
French police clash with firefighters during Paris protest - laphony
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/28/french-police-clash-with-firefighters-during-paris-protest
======
skitout
There is a serious problem in how France (my country) manage protests...

While countries like Germany adopted desescalation technics that proved to be
effective... France moved to more violents tactics, seriously injuring a lot
of people (most of them peacefully protesting) while radicalizing many
protestors...

~~~
smileypete
The fish rots from the head!

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/20/macron-
securit...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/20/macron-security-
officer-alexandre-benalla-in-custody-and-will-be-fired-over-violent-video)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benalla_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benalla_affair)

